# 99 Maxima GLE starting problems



## Mayaram (Aug 31, 2009)

I was having starting problems with my 99 GLE for the last 6 weeks. I took it to a mechanic and he said that the ECM needed to be replaced. I ordered one from a Used parts store online but this wouldnt fix the problem and i returned it. I ordered another piece and this wouldnt fix the issue either. At the mechanic's suggestion i towed it to the dealer and after analyzing for 2 days, they said its due to some wiring issues and went on to disconnect the alarm and keyless system. This resolved the problem and the car worked fine for a week. Now, it wouldnt start the first time when i crank it up but it would subsequently start after a couple of tries. Any idea as to what the issue might be? Do i need to disconnect my music system as well and try to see if this recurs? Please advise


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You have a 99. Was the used ECM you got also from a 99? And did you have it programmed for your security chipped key?

My suggestion is to check all your ground cables. Make sure theyre clean, making good contact with the chassis, and that none are broken.


----------



## Mayaram (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank You. Yes, the ECM was a 99 too. Apparently its not an ECM issue as the car started with the original old ECM. Any suggestion where i can take the car to check the ground cables and how much would that cost?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You can check and clean the grounds yourself. Just follow the cable from the battery and make sure its making good contact, no corrosion, breaks... Also you can check the ground from the starter.


----------

